# Aussies in Vancouver



## Australian Elle (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi All, 

my name is Elle, i will be moving from sunny Brisbane Australia to Vancouver BC mid feb 2014. 

I am just wondering if anyone can give me any advise for starting my new life in Van. I will be on a working holiday visa, and looking for an accounts payable role first but ideally i will be looking for a fifo mining job as i have just left one in central Queensland. 

Is it best to live down town until i work out where i will be? should i register with recruiters in Van? if so does anyone have any suggestions? How do i go about finding the mining job as a buyer in Canada should i start with a recruiter? 

i also have questions like how easy is it to catch the train from the airport down town? 

ok thats all from me right now but any assistance would be greatly appreciated. 

Elle


----------



## CanuckGirl (Dec 17, 2012)

Cannot help you very much with the mining jobs, but can offer general suggestions and how to find a place to live. Vancouver is very expensive, but coming from Australia I think it will be comparable. Be prepared for a winter where you will not see the sun for DAYS. And by days I mean weeks sometimes. 

Craigslist is a good place to start for both lodging and jobs. You can to see what types of places are available in your price range. The skytrain is easy to catch from the airport to take you downtown. There are many places to live outside of the downtown core, but the core is very residential as well and easy to get around on foot. (Yaletown, Coal Harbour, False Creek North, and the West End are all areas to search for with Craigslist)

There are loads of temping agencies too and once you get close to your departure date perhaps setting up an appointment to be tested once you arrive and that way you can at least start to make contacts.

People may seem more reserved there and it has a reputation for being the 'no fun' city. A great city for nature, but anything cultural is either quite expensive or grassroots and underground. The restaurants and the wide variety of food available is incredible if you are a foodie. If you are sporty you will be in heaven. If you like culture and late night partying you should skip Vancouver and go directly to Montreal. lane:


----------



## Australian Elle (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi thanks for your reply, I am use to the cold and the grey skies as i grew up in tasmania which is known for being grey. so that doesn't bother me. 

I will definitely have a look at craigslist i think that is a very handy bit of information. I am a major foodie so i think i will enjoy Van, I am not really into the late night party scene anymore so maybe Van is just what i am after. 

thanks again for the info. 

Cheers Elle


----------



## CanuckGirl (Dec 17, 2012)

That sounds promising! One other tip. The locals don't call is 'Van' and it is a tip off that you are not 'from there'  There is East Van, North Van, West Van, but otherwise it is just 'Vancouver'. Also to be difficult, there is West Van, the west end, and the west side which are geographically all in different areas. One can say East Van and the east side for East Vancouver, but one cannot say West Van and the west side for West Vancouver as West Vancouver is its own municipality on the North Shore (mountains) and the west side of Vancouver is the area west of Main Street/Cambie, but still part of Vancouver proper.


----------



## Australian Elle (Jan 16, 2014)

Great thanks for the info, i am afraid its my Aussie coming out in me. we tend to shorten names of cities down. i will remember that for the future. 

thanks 

Elle


----------



## Tash1988 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi Elle

I just moved from Melbourne to Vancouver 2 weeks ago. I would definately love to make some friends here so let me know when you are in Vancouver.

Tash


----------



## Cara2828 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Elle and Tash 
I have also just moved to Vancouver from Perth, Australia and would love to make some local friends, let me know if you're keen


----------

